# Excel: Die Pivot-Table zeigt in jedem Datenfeld eine 1



## Lilja (27. Juli 2004)

Hallo allerseits!

Ich habe folgendes Problem: 

Ich möchte mir eine Statistik über eingehende e-mails, die ich in Access erstellt habe, in Excel als Pivot-Table anzeigen lassen.
Das Erstellen ist auch nicht wirklich das Problem, nur zeigt Excel für jedes Datenfeld eine "1" an, obwohl ganz andere Werte darin stehen müssten. 
Ich habe in Access drei Tabellen:

1. Tabelle: Anzahl der Mails, Monatsschlüssel[P]
2. Tabelle: Monatsschlüssel[P], Monat, Jahresschlüssel
3. Tabelle Jahresschlüssel[P], Jahr

[P] steht dabei für Primärschlüssel

Kann mir jemand helfen? Wo liegt das Problem oder habe ich einfach nur einen Denkfehler bei der ganzen Angelegenheit?
Vielen Dank schon einmal im Vorraus!

Lilja


----------



## squeaker (27. Juli 2004)

Was sind die Einstellungen für die Pivot-Tabelle? (was ist datenfeld usw.)
Vorallem: Welche Funktion verwendest du (Summe, Anzahl, ...)

Entweder hast du die Datenfelder falsch ausgewählt oder die Funktion ist die Falsche.


----------



## Lilja (27. Juli 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von squeaker _
> *Was sind die Einstellungen für die Pivot-Tabelle? (was ist datenfeld usw.)*



Datenfeld sind die Mailzahlen, Zeilenfeld sind die Monate und Jahre



> *
> Vorallem: Welche Funktion verwendest du (Summe, Anzahl, ...)*



Wo kann man die Funktionen erstellen? Beim Assistenten kann man nur die Datenquelle auswählen und die Daten filtern oder sortieren...


----------



## squeaker (27. Juli 2004)

in der Tabelle oben links im Eck - Normalerweise müsste da bei dir jetzt Anzahl stehen (was vermutlich falsch ist)


----------



## Lilja (27. Juli 2004)

Okay, jetzt hab ich es! DANKE


----------

